# IVF and breast cancer



## ElaineMc (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello everyone, 


I'm a freelance journalist and I've been commissioned to write an article for the Daily Mail following the recent publication of a report which claims to have identified a potential link between IVf and an increased risk of breast cancer. I should say at this point that all the experts I've spoken to on this matter are being extremely cautious and we in no way want to frighten anyone. This research is very much in its early stages and nothing has been proven other than a suggestion that more research should be carried out. Nevertheless, it's something that should be brought to attention and, as a result, I'm looking to gauge people's feelings on the subject. I'd like to talk to people who have direct experience of this, whether they've had breast cancer in the past and have been cleared by their consultant to continue with IVF treatment or if they've been advised against it. Perhaps it's something you're concerned about, even if you've never had breast cancer, maybe because a family member has fought cancer and, worried about an increased risk, you've spoken to your consultant about it. 


If this article is something you'd like to help me with, please do get in touch on [email protected] and I'll endeavour to get back to you as quickly as possible. 


Thanks in advance for your help and I'll look forward to hearing from you. 


Kind regards,


Elaine McLaren


----------

